# Applying for Self Employment Visa with Chicago Consulate -- any advice?



## javaspaces (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

I plan to move to Barcelona for a year and apply for the self-employment visa at the Spanish Consulate in Chicago. Can anyone share any advice in how to quickly get a visa from this office? I see the information listed on the Chicago Spanish Consulate website, but I want to know things such as:

1. how long did it take to get the FBI background search done?
2. how long did it take to apply for the self-employment visa before it was approved?
3. what are some of the reasons why a self-employment visa application to be rejected?
4. Do I need to have specific amount of money in the bank in order to be approved?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

javaspaces said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan to move to Barcelona for a year and apply for the self-employment visa at the Spanish Consulate in Chicago. Can anyone share any advice in how to quickly get a visa from this office? I see the information listed on the Chicago Spanish Consulate website, but I want to know things such as:
> 
> ...


1. I've heard up to three months.
2-3. n/a
4. Yes, it should be on the website.

If you read the Chicago consulate's website, it says the information governing _visados nacionales_ is found in Ley Organica 4/2000 11 enero .


----------

